# Cost to paint a bonnet



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone able to offer the sort of figurs I would get quoted to repaint a BMW bonnet?

I picked up a really bad stone chip Friday that will (I just know it!) require the entire bonnet to be painted.

I have a quote from a place that is well known for the utmost quality work, but I thought I would do a check price.

I live in East Ayrshire if anyone has suggestions on where to get the job priced as an alternative?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

£300/ £400?

its tricky because some places will say £50 but others loads more so quite subjective really but the above, IMO, represents the cost for a good job.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Been quoted £350 plus VAT by a place I hear is one of the best around so seems fair.

I reckon as I am skint due to just buying this car though, that I will do a small makeshift repair now then get it painted once the car has had a few additional "kisses" from the local highways and byways 

Thank you for your answer much appreciated.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I see u are in stewarton. Try goudies in kilmaurs. Just got some work done there and very happy with the job and decent prices too.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I also know Sandy Wallace really well and did drop in to see him, his painter spoke to me at length and we seem to understand the angst and stress getting it repaired is causing me. He suggested a repair and then blow in the patch almost in a smart repair way, then over lacquer the whole bonnet and wing tops.

Cost for this? £120.00 plus VAT


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry I don't know names apart from the guy Richard. I'd personally lean towards getting the whole bonnet painted, just depends how OCD u are!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Derek Mc said:


> I also know Sandy Wallace really well and did drop in to see him, his painter spoke to me at length and we seem to understand the angst and stress getting it repaired is causing me. He suggested a repair and then blow in the patch almost in a smart repair way, then over lacquer the whole bonnet and wing tops.
> 
> Cost for this? £120.00 plus VAT


Too cheap in my opinion it would cost me that in materials never kind paying the bills!


----------

